
Chinese concentration camp prisoners subjected to gang rape, medical experiments - save_ferris
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/china-xinjiang-uighur-muslim-detention-camps-xi-jinping-persecution-a9165896.html
======
realPubkey
I always wondered how nazi germany must have been observed from the outside. I
think it was somehow equal to todays china.

------
frittig
this is just a summary of the article here [https://www.haaretz.com/world-
news/.premium.MAGAZINE-a-milli...](https://www.haaretz.com/world-
news/.premium.MAGAZINE-a-million-people-are-jailed-at-china-s-gulags-i-
escaped-here-s-what-goes-on-inside-1.7994216) you might as well read the
original article as this one adds no value.

------
hekocelsius
This is just sad

------
thrax
Children are getting raped and dying in American migrant concentration camps.
Women are getting disappeared.

~~~
jmpman
In the US, the crimes are reported, investigated and the abusers are punished.
The reports are then investigated by independent journalists, and publicly
reviewed by congress. Although there are horrible abusers in both China and
the US, the US appears to have transparency and be attempting to resolve the
abuses. Does China have similar transparency and independent review?

Additionally, it doesn’t appear that the US government is sanctioning the
abuse or facilitating the coverup of said abuse. The article implies that the
Chinese government is doing both.

Yes, the article is single sourced based upon one woman’s testimony. Is it
credible?

------
deepVoid
Counterparts of concentration camps[1][2].

[1] [https://www.esquire.com/news-
politics/a27813648/concentratio...](https://www.esquire.com/news-
politics/a27813648/concentration-camps-southern-border-migrant-detention-
facilities-trump/)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internment_of_Japanese_America...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internment_of_Japanese_Americans)

~~~
spookybones
Did you actually read these and compare them to the original article? If you
did, I doubt you’d be posting them.

~~~
deepVoid
Here is how the Chinese people were treated by America[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_Exclusion_Act](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_Exclusion_Act)

